# Cannot start zpool scrub



## jcoldwell (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,
_System: Kernel: 8.3-RELEASE, zpool: v15_
I cannot initiate a `zpool scrub`.
After I issue the command, `zpool status` still shows "scrub: none requested".
`zpool history` displays the event, however.


```
[root@alpha ~]# zpool status -v
  pool: z0
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        z0             ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror       ONLINE       0     0     0
            gpt/disk0  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gpt/disk1  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


```
[root@alpha ~]# zpool history z0
History for 'z0':
2011-10-23.19:01:33 zpool create -f z0 mirror /dev/gpt/disk0 /dev/gpt/disk1
2011-10-23.19:01:46 zfs set mountpoint=none z0
2011-10-23.19:01:46 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0 z0/root
2011-10-23.19:01:46 zpool set bootfs=z0/root z0
2011-10-23.19:01:47 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/tmp -o setuid=off -o compression=off z0/tmp
2011-10-23.19:01:47 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/var z0/var
2011-10-23.19:01:48 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/var/crash -o exec=off -o setuid=off -o compression=on -o quota=5120M z0/var/crash
2011-10-23.19:01:49 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr z0/usr
2011-10-23.19:01:49 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/obj -o atime=off z0/usr/obj
2011-10-23.19:01:50 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/src -o atime=off -o compression=on z0/usr/src
2011-10-23.19:01:51 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/ports -o atime=off -o compression=lzjb z0/usr/ports
2011-10-23.19:01:52 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/ports/packages -o atime=off -o compression=off -o exec=off -o setuid=off z0/usr/ports/packages
2011-10-23.19:01:52 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/ports/distfiles -o atime=off -o compression=off -o exec=off -o setuid=off z0/usr/ports/distfiles
2011-10-23.19:01:53 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/home z0/usr/home
2011-10-23.19:01:54 zfs create -o mountpoint=/z0/usr/jails -o compression=lzjb -o atime=off z0/usr/jails
2011-10-23.19:01:54 zfs set checksum=fletcher4 z0
2011-10-23.19:18:51 zpool export -f z0
2011-10-23.19:18:53 zpool import z0
2011-10-23.19:19:04 zfs set mountpoint=legacy z0/root
2011-10-23.19:19:04 zfs set mountpoint=/usr z0/usr
2011-10-23.19:19:05 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/obj z0/usr/obj
2011-10-23.19:19:05 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/ports z0/usr/ports
2011-10-23.19:19:05 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/ports/distfiles z0/usr/ports/distfiles
2011-10-23.19:19:06 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/ports/packages z0/usr/ports/packages
2011-10-23.19:19:06 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/src z0/usr/src
2011-10-23.19:19:06 zfs set mountpoint=/var z0/var
2011-10-23.19:19:07 zfs set mountpoint=/var/crash z0/var/crash
2011-10-23.19:19:07 zfs set mountpoint=/tmp z0/tmp
2011-10-23.19:19:07 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/jails z0/usr/jails
2011-10-23.19:19:11 zfs set mountpoint=/usr/home z0/usr/home
2012-01-30.20:12:31 zpool scrub z0
2012-02-07.00:22:36 zpool scrub z0
2012-02-07.00:44:38 zpool upgrade z0
[...]
2012-09-13.19:49:52 zpool scrub z0
```

I don't know what other information to post.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jcoldwell (Sep 27, 2012)

After I've upgraded to 9.1-PRERELEASE, zpool scrub works again.


----------

